# Letting Squidgy out of the cage



## Natsplat (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey there, 

Squidgy has been with us for 4 weeks now. She settled with us almost immediately and is completely comfortable with us approaching her cage and is ok with our hands in the cage. Each time I put my hand in the cage I test the boundary and she does seem OK for us to get a little closer to her each time. I have offered her seed and millet from my hand but she turns away although she will eat if from her feeding cup if I offer it and she does seem happy to continue eating while I draw the cup closer to me (I have since read that this my not be a positive form of bonding so any opinions on This would be welcomed). 

I have been letting Squidgy out of her cage for the last week. She got past me while I was doing a little clean in her cage and at first i panicked wondering how I would get her back in but she had a little fly and went back of her own accord and seemed a lot chirpier for the freedom. Since then I have been giving her an open cage of an evening and she happily flys round the room back to cage. I know a lot of the stuff I've read says to wait until she's tame to let her have free time but since I have been doing so it's almost like she's become more inquisitive of my son and me. While we are sitting near her cage and playing its as though each time she flys the room she swoops Lower each time near us as if to land on one of us. While she's in the cage with door open she has started coming to the edge of the cage and chats to us (like a little cuckoo).

I almost feel like giving her a little freedom has helped in bonding, has anyone else experienced this? Also I'd welcome expert opinions on whether I am hindering the bonding process by taking this approach?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm no expert on these things, but in my opinion you aren't hurting anything letting her come and go of her own accord. Sound's like she is comfortable with you, and will get more so....


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I think a budgie like Squidgy is the perfect budgie to have some out of cage time like this. 

Personally, and this is just me, I have never had a hand tame bird that I have trained and worked hard to develop in this way. 
Skye was inquisitive and he came over to me on his own and since he's mixed with the flock, they have come over. It's not like they're jumping on me like I'm Snow White, but if they land on the bed when I'm on it, they look at me curiously and wonder over and have a little look. I think if you're still doing some bonding and training in the cage, having some out of cage time won't hurt at all.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, I think with the type of personality she has it's perfect to let her out to play, especially if she'll go in of her own accord  Sounds like she's settling in wonderfully!


----------

